# 07 rancher 420?



## CallMeChris (Nov 5, 2012)

I've started shopping around for another 4 wheeler for the wife and daughter to ride some. Came across an 07 420 that is black with hot pink racks, springs, and control arms...2" lift, 27's, rad relocate, and a snorkle. Only thing wrong with it is the back brake cable is froze up. This is the manual shift, not es model. I don't know much about the bikes except my father in laws 300 Honda is a tank that just won't die. I'm getting it for $3,000. Decent deal? Anything I need to look for or be careful of with these bikes? 

Thanks for helping me to not make any stupid mistakes! Lol

---------- Post added at 07:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:10 PM ----------

Here are the pictures he sent me...


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

looks to be decent as long as it runs good rest is cosmetic and you can get all brand new plastics for that thing for only about 400......i dont know what the heck is going on with that rad relocate though, looks horrible lol but that too can be fixed


----------



## CallMeChris (Nov 5, 2012)

The radiator will be the first thing fixed! He put it on the rack to run the snorckle up where the radiator was so he didn't have to cut the plastics. Plastics will be cut, snorcks stuck up, and a rad relocate kit with shroud will be put on...with pink led's behind it...lol!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Needs to look like my girls bike when your done lol.....


----------



## gotmuddy (Jul 15, 2011)

check the rear diff. if its clean buy it.


----------



## CallMeChris (Nov 5, 2012)

Cool


----------



## CallMeChris (Nov 5, 2012)

Found out it smokes a very little white smoke at high rpm's...but not every time. Could this be the valves needing to be adjusted or possibly something more major?

---------- Post added at 09:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:45 PM ----------

I asked him what color the smoke was and how bad and if he could hear the valves and this was his reply: 

white and I think they just need adjusting most all Hondas tick...not much just at a high rpm and not every time u hit the throttle

---------- Post added at 09:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:46 PM ----------

Smoke worries me! Lol


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I'd pass on this one. I always assume the worst. In this case, i'm thinking total engine overhaul. It might be less, but that's a big price for a bike that may need a motor soon. The 420's a really popular, I'd keep looking. That or get him down to 1500-2000 range.


----------



## CallMeChris (Nov 5, 2012)

Yeah, that's kind of the way I'm leaning since I found out about the smoke. Found an 06 Suzuki Vinson 500 and an 08 big bear 400 I'm looking at now also.


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

If its an IRS big near them things are tuff. Not power monsters by any means but they will go anywhere you want. And low maintence


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

no honda ticks when valves are on the right ajustment!


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

yep id pass also


----------



## CallMeChris (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

lilbigtonka said:


> Needs to look like my girls bike when your done lol.....
> 
> View attachment 14449


What r the specs on this bike? Wheel and tire brand/Size ? What size lift? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

